# Using routers to plane/surface rough lumber



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all,
Thought I post this questions here at routerforums to see what the router experts think.

I don't have a planer (or a jointer) in my small collection of tools. So far, I have bought S4S lumber for the projects I have done, but I have to deal with bowed, cupped, twisted wood that I can't prep any further without losing thickness. So, I have been thinking if I should buy a planer and buy rough lumber. Ideally, if I can do without a planer, I would since I will only need to plane occasionally.

So, the question I wanted to ask is with the help of a jigs like skis or something else, can I plane both sides of a rough lumber with a router? I am willing to use hand planes beforehand to minimize the amount of stock the router would need to remove. I am also willing to sand the stock afterward to remove any roughness/marks left by the router. I will build a platform where the stock would be somehow clamped down so it won't move or rock while planing. I know it will take me more time to prepare the lumber, but if I can get away with using the tools I already have, then I will be happier. Plus, I hear planers are extremely loud (don't have any experience with one though), and running loud tools for extended period of times is not an option for me given where I live currently.

Is this a viable option or am I expecting too much? Better yet, does anybody do this?

I would have built the jig with skis to see myself how well it would work, but right now, I have the option to buy a used planer at a decent price. I will have to decide soon if I want that planer or not, so your responses will help me decide


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used a router as a planer for a while, it is the only way to plane short pieces of stock safely. The ski jig will work well for this.

I use a surface planing bit from Magnate.net, it gives great results. (bit 2705 mainly)

Magnate


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

Good question, I'm eager to see how others reply, esp, Tom and Harry.


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

kp91, what's your opinion of the quality of the planing you get from the router?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If you go with the planer, you'll still need one flat surface.
Here is how I do it.
A Planer Sled for Milling Lumber - Fine Woodworking Video 

Gene


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

pkni,
Yeah, I have seen these, my plan is if I am going to get a planer, I will make a sled for it. I have also seen some forum postings where one side of the lumber was planed using a router, before putting it in a planer. That's what got me to think - why not use the router for both sides to get as close as possible to the finished surface.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

sh2005 said:


> kp91, what's your opinion of the quality of the planing you get from the router?


surprisingly, it's not too bad, but it takes a LONG TIME. If you have a lot of planing to do, find a friend with a planer... 

You have to take light cuts, and overlap your passes by a bit when you plane, but what is left is easily cleaned up with a scraper or light sanding.

The key is for your ski jig to be stout, you can't have any deflection along the way or your cut will be uneven, especially when using the wider bits. Make your cuts down the long grain of the board.

In short, it can be done, it works reasonably well if you are patient, but due to the amount of time involved it is not a practical replacement for a dedicated planer.

Hope this helps,


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

you could have a look at this which might fit the bill.

Surfacing rough lumber without a 16" jointer - by GaryK | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community

Cheers

Peter


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Peter, thanks for the link. I have seen it at lumberjocks. In there, Gary planes one side and then puts it through the planer for both sides.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

'Nuff Said


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob... thats too much like work! Nice collection, especially your cordless router.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Bob N said:


> 'Nuff Said


+1 

To the original poster SH2005:

Seriously though, the router + skis or a box jig works fine. It does take a while. And it is noisy and dusty.

You might consider a combination of the router + hand planes. Think of the work the router is doing as what you might do with a scrub plane and the first few passes of a jack plane. The router is doing all the grunt work. Then you just go back with a smoother and make it all nice.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

sh2005 said:


> I would have built the jig with skis to see myself how well it would work, but right now, I have the option to buy a used planer at a decent price. I will have to decide soon if I want that planer or not, so your responses will help me decide


What type of used planer is it? If your happy with the price I would buy it. You will use it in the future.


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes a surfacing platform can be built to perform this operation. It is a very handy jig for the begin woodworker,who has no planer or jointer available. The key is to getting flat stock with parallel faces from the platform. Each side must be straight with parallel edges
and the sides must be of identical height. A dish cutter would work very especial for short boards.


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

jlord, it's DW734.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dW734 is a fine planer!! and you can't go wrong with having one. I have an older craftsman 12" and to be honest, it does a superb job. Its not a highly rated planer yet put out a fantastic finish. 
I also have a drum sander..which does a fantastic job...blah, blah, blah..

however, of late, I've been playing with using a hang plane, and to be perfectly honest about it, I love it. It adds' something to the working of the wood. A finely tuned handplane is an absolute joy to use....a bit of a learning curve and you're limited to the type of plane or planes you have at your disposal. Keep an open eye for deals on a good plane, you can't go wrong


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob N said:


> 'Nuff Said


Beautiful collection, Bob. I've got a few ordered myself. (You know, like the check's in the mail!)


----------



## sh2005 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the inputs.... well, the used planer is gone now. I will try the jig with the router and see how good the surface comes out.


----------



## aberdaber7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome ,had the idea just needed a little bit of help getting it together !TYVM


----------

